# Small Circle Cutting Jig ?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone use the Jasper Tools #400 Small Circle Cutting Jig? I just ordered one and hope I did not waste my money. I need to cut some small holes and want to use the router, I have a circle jig but it does not go nearly small enough.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the 400j and it works great, from 1" to 7 1/2" ..

==


tvman44 said:


> Anyone use the Jasper Tools #400 Small Circle Cutting Jig? I just ordered one and hope I did not waste my money. I need to cut some small holes and want to use the router, I have a circle jig but it does not go nearly small enough.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob.

I have a Jasper 400 and agree with bobj3. I find it easy to use for standard size holes and can be adapted for many routers.

What circle jig do you have at the moment?

How small a hole do you need to make?

The short comings of the 400 are that 1) not infinitely variable, only moves in 1/16" increments. 2) maximum size 7 1/2".

I also have a 'home made' jig based on the one made by Harrysin.

A circle jig is very handy to have.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a jig from Rockler but it cuts from 10"d to 52"d. I want to cut some 6" disc & the 1/8" hole in the center will be no problem as I plan to drill a 1 3/8" hole there anyway. I also bought the Bosch edge guide kit with the Bosch 1617EVSPK which will cut circles but again not small enough and I don't like there way of fastening the center as I don't trust some strips of tape as they suggest to hold the center attachment. I have some ideas to modify that but I want to get on with this project and will save the modification for later.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

What Rockler jig do you have ?

It can be reworked to do 6" holes

==


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rockler #40982 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30473&site=ROCKLER.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Depending on the size hole needed, I use a hole cutting saw.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Not practical for 6".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just make the slot longer,with in 3/4" of the center hole..

==



tvman44 said:


> Rockler #40982 http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30473&site=ROCKLER.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Continuously adjustable from D< 1.5" to >36", any radius.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Google American Woodworker Handy Circle Cutting jig. 
Simple jig to make. I don't know how to put the direct
link so you don't have to Google it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Knot working said:


> Google American Woodworker Handy Circle Cutting jig.
> Simple jig to make. I don't know how to put the direct
> link so you don't have to Google it.


I think this is what you want "Knotworking", though for people using iPads , like me,it is a Flash video, so no help.

Handy Circle Cutting Jig - Videos - American Woodworker


----------

